
Ask HN: What are some cheap/self-hosted alternatives to Zapier? - swapagarwal
Zapier&#x27;s free plan only allows 100 tasks&#x2F;month. The next tier starts at $20 per month with 1000 tasks&#x2F;month.
Are there any other cheap&#x2F;self-hosted alternatives to Zapier?
I&#x27;m looking for only some basic integrations (trigger-based actions).
======
nxrabl
My favorite tool for finding software alternatives is alternativeto.net, which
returns these alternatives for Zapier:
[https://alternativeto.net/software/zapier/](https://alternativeto.net/software/zapier/)

Most promising on that list is Huginn
([https://github.com/huginn/huginn](https://github.com/huginn/huginn)) which
looks like exactly what you want.

~~~
swapagarwal
Thanks! :)

------
saluki
Integrations can be a lot of work. So $20 for 1000 tasks sounds pretty
inexpensive.

If you want a lower monthly cost you'll need to roll your own basic
integrations.

